

Ask HN: About launching a .FM music web service - atarian

I'm interested in targeting a niche music genre and my goal is to make at least $100/year to help pay for the FM domain. I was wondering what would be the best way to get some sort of revenue?<p>Please not that I don't want to clutter my site with too much ads. Thanks!
======
blcArmadillo
Your question is kinda lacking details but maybe you could post reviews of
albums or artists in this genre and if their music is on iTunes or Amazon's
music store you could post an affiliate link in your review. This way if they
purchase it through your site you get a small kick back.

